# Plant ID



## RllnRck (Mar 31, 2007)

Can anyone ID this plant? I bought it at Petco and they had no idea what it was and frankly neither do I. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That looks to be Hemigraphis exotica aka Purple Waffle plant. Unfortunately, that particular one is not actually aquatic. If you have a terrarium it would do well, otherwise you might ask for your money back.


----------



## RllnRck (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you very much! After some research on the net, it appears as though it is common practice to sell these to newbs like myself.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

RllnRck said:


> Thank you very much! After some research on the net, it appears as though it is common practice to sell these to newbs like myself.


I'm afraid so. The chain petstores don't seem to care if the plants they sell are aquatic or not.

If you're looking for a good starter package of plants try posting want ad in the for sale forum. I'm sure one of our members would be happy to help you out if they can.


----------

